# Niagara Falls 2010



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I've wanted to take a trip north since 2008 and because of one thing or another we didn't get the job done. Finally we have done it! We started out on 07/12/10 and left southern Illinois and went to Camp Atterbury in IN, then on 07/13/10 went to Wright-Patterson AFB in OH, then on 07/14/10 drove on to RV Village Campground in Mercer, PA and finally to Niagara Falls on 07/15/10. Technically we are at Lewiston at a KOA until Monday, 07/19/10. We went to see the Falls today and boy was it fun! Rained last night but today was a beautiful day! Will be posting pictures soon on the Albums. We are headed to Maine eventually and looking to eat some lobster! Yum!

To be continued.....


----------



## JimE (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Janeen, I am jealous, had to cancel my annual trip to Maine this year due to financials. Its normally our get the heck away from the Texas heat vacation. If you are in Southern Maine in the Old Orchard Beach area, look up Baileys for the best fried clams and the coldest beer in the world!! Enjoy!!


----------



## JimE (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Oh and if you are still at the Falls you have to try the jet boat runs in the river.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Janeen - I gather from your choice of campgrounds someone in the family is retired military like me.  I have never camped in any of the military campgrounds.  How easy is it to get in?  Can you make reservations in advance?  I would like to try some of the Famcamps on the way back to Florida this fall if possible, just to save some $$$ and get in some commissary/PX shopping.
Thanks!!!


----------



## akjimny (Jul 20, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

SCcamper - Thanks.  I registered to the website and took a quick look.  Looks like it will be really helpful and seems to have a lot of the info I've been looking for.  Thanks again.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 21, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Currently in AK, heading back to FL on 1 Sep by way of PA.  I'm an Air Force brat, retired US Army, so I use all the terminology interchangeably.  We've got the FAMCAMP on the Air Force base and the RV Campground on the Army fort right next door, but I'm staying in my sister-in-law's driveway (cheap). :laugh:  :laugh: 
I haven't mapped out the trip home via PA yet, so I don't know if we will be close enough to any military bases to make stopping at one worthwhile.  But I really do appreciate the website pointer.  It looks like it will be really helpful for future trips.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 22, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010





> akjimny - 7/17/2010  11:47 AMJaneen - I gather from your choice of campgrounds someone in the family is retired military like me.  I have never camped in any of the military campgrounds.  How easy is it to get in?  Can you make reservations in advance?  I would like to try some of the Famcamps on the way back to Florida this fall if possible, just to save some $$$ and get in some commissary/PX shopping.Thanks!!!



Sorry, haven't been back on. Been busy. Niagara Falls was sooo beautiful. We saw it from the US and Canadian side. Of course you get a better view from the Canadian side but I liked the US side best as far as what you could do. We of course did the Maid of the Mist and Cave of the Winds. Had a great time! Currently traveling through Massachusetts now heading for Maine. 

To answer your question SCamper told you right about http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/ . Plus I bought the software so even if I don't have an internet connection I can still look up the campgrounds on base. We do make reservations and it isn't hard at all. Just call the number listed and they will set you up. Some bases have a first come, first serve policy and those are a little tricky as you take your chances with them. But, we haven't had any trouble. Most of them are great. What is good about the website and software is the reviews of the FamCamps. Lets you know what to expect.

Will try and post some Niagara Falls pics on the albums tomorrow. Hitting the sack now.

To be continued.....


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 23, 2010)

RE: Niagara Falls 2010

    Finally got the Niagara Falls pictures posted in the albums. Beautiful place. Also going to post some pictures of the military bases we stopped at in Indiana and Ohio for those who are curious at what they look like. Enjoy!

  We trekked on through Massachusetts and New Hampshire and we are now in Wells, Maine. Already had my first Maine Lobster! It was the best I've ever had. Planning to have lots more while we are here. Not leaving here until Thursday. Then moving on to northern Maine before we start back. We decided to head back down the east coast and go on south before heading back to Illinois. Going to see it all!

  P.S. Went to Mike&rsquo;s Crab Shack tonight and oh boy! A must place to eat while here! You have to try the Baked Lobster Pie and the Shack Potatoes. Extremely good!

  To be continued.....


----------



## akjimny (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Janeen - great pictures.  Thanks for the military bases.  Eat an extra lobster for me :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

hey Janeen I agree with Jimmy those are great looking pictures. I had plans to go this pasted April, but those was changed as the wife wanted to go to AK., but even that was changed. Maybe next year. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Janeen I went to the military link just to look. I saw a section for DoD retired people on there. I went to the site and found out they now offer a DoD retired ID CAC card for us who are retired DoD. I have a number but no ID card and this going to help out a lot when applying for a camp site at one of the military camp grounds. Thanks for the site, going Monday and apply for my card :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Hey Hollis - Maybe we could caravan up next summer - if everything doesn't go to pot before then    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

well that sounds great, however, I really don't want to take my MH on the roads of Alaska. I have heard they are awful for MHs. If all goes well next year we will fly up to Anchorage and take a cruise back down to Seattle. However if I can talk the wife into it we may just drive up to Seattle, and stop by and see Triple E.  But all that depends on what the wife wants to do.  So if all goes well. But thanks for the invite.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 24, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

Part of the reason we bought the motorhome is that my wife doesn't fly well, what with her oxygen machine, meds, etc.  We had a really bad experience summer of 2009 when we did fly.  So now we'll drive, and since now I know the highway, we'll drive slower than we did this trip. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## trippinUSA (Jul 30, 2010)

Re: Niagara Falls 2010

I enjoyed viewing Niagra falls... although I don't think it lived up to all the hype that is surrounding it. Has anyone seen it from the Canadian side? I also didn't take a trip on the Maid of the Mist- was that cool?


----------

